
Record 7M Americans are delinquent on car loans - laurex
http://www.businessinsider.com/auto-loan-delinquency-number-record-new-york-fed-2019-2
======
montalbano
Previous discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19148081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19148081)

------
mothsonasloth
So many people in the UK have car finance now, even if they have bad credit. I
wonder if this will be the next "sub-prime" crash?

~~~
DanBC
Too many people are buying cars using financial products they don't
understand:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14476381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14476381)

